# A 2nd camera for video? Mermaid Shows



## KevinBainSir (May 11, 2015)

HI, I have a 6D with a Tamron 24mm-70mm F2.8 , Canon 24mm-105mm STM, Canon 28mm f1.8 USM. 

And i shoot underwater threw glass into a tank Mermaid shows for some friends. mostly at 50mm with the Tamron 24mm-70mm F2.8 . And i'd like to get a camera to take video at the same time. i have used a JVC Action cam but it was too nosy and the auto and the WB gose nuts between the girls in the windows and not , the sun coming and being covered. but it was better than a canon elf's constant AF searching . 

Im looking for something $300 and under. . (EOS M is at the top of the list) but something i can preset the focus, zoom and can do lowlight video 6:30pm to 7pm and fit on a bendy stand. threw glass underwater into a tank or pool .


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 11, 2015)

Get a 70D. The glass on the pool is going to limit your video quality. A 70D with its DPAF will focus fine as long as you are close enough to the glass that it does not try to focus on the glass. A couple of inches away should work. You will need to block any reflections or put the lens hood right up against the glass.

The other advantage the DPAF has is that it will focus accurately with almost any lens.

If you are setting your video camera back a few feet from the glass, AF will always be a issue, its not the camera, its the technique.


----------

